# [php] can't emerge (résolu)

## ibasaw

Salut,

Php a plante, et je dois le recompiler, mais il veut pas

```

emerge php

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/dev-lang/php/php-5.4.0.ebuild

```

j'ai deja refais un --sync, il veut rien savoir.

Je dois recompiler un php au plus vite.

Merci pour votre aide.Last edited by ibasaw on Mon May 21, 2012 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ibasaw

si je fais un php, voila ce qu'il me donne:

```
php: error while loading shared libraries: libicui18n.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

revdep-rebuild n'arrive pas a reparer...

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai virer dans le fichier Manifest toutes les references des fichiers non trouvés, et c'est reparti.

Par contre pourquoi ca fait ca, comment le résoudre proprement, car la prochaine fois au emerge --sync, ca risque de recommencer.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Vu que PHP sera installé, tu ne sauras même pas qu'il y aurait à nouvau un problème. En général, il suffit d'attendre quelques heures tout au plus, et c'est réparé dans l'arbre.

Pour ton autre problème, regarde dans le bugzilla si un bug n'a pas été ouvert, demandant une version explicite de ICU.

----------

